# Best place for tryes



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

after eding up backwards on a roundabout in the wet and also after having a few "shaky" moments from the back end :doublesho I think i'm in need of some new tyres, they look ok tread wise but i think they might be old. question is does anyone know anywhere that does cheap tyres (well not "cheap" tyres but good tyres cheap!) in the Fife/Edinburgh/stirling area?


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

I always buy from Camskill online then get fitted locally. My 225 40.18 Falkens were £112 from Kwik Fit and £66 from Camskill!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

davec said:


> after eding up backwards on a roundabout in the wet and also after having a few "shaky" moments from the back end :doublesho I think i'm in need of some new tyres, they look ok tread wise but i think they might be old. question is does anyone know anywhere that does cheap tyres (well not "cheap" tyres but good tyres cheap!) in the Fife/Edinburgh/stirling area?


Most of the time the independants will offer the best prices however there will only be a few quid between the prices of branded tyres. Some budget tyres are good though :thumb:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

get a idea of the tyres you want, then search for prices, as mentioned camskill are cheap but then you have to allow for fitting/balancing and the disposal of your old tyres,
Your best bet is getting a price and use that against them, be honest and dont lie but you will find there is a little movement in price once you start to barter.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

www.camskill.co.uk
www.tyremen.co.uk
www.mytyres.co.uk
www.tyres-pneus-online.co.uk

What tyres have you got on and what sizes you after?


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

AD tyres in Kirkcaldy mate.

Absolute top class service. They tend to beat or match other fully fitted prices if you push them (although I've found them to be cheaper than black circles without even haggling) and most importantly I think for people like us is that they take a huge amount of care with your wheels.

The 'head tyre fitter' is the owners son and he's absolutely meticulous about checking for any damage before they take the wheels off the car. I had a stone chip on one of my wheels which he pointed out! Not a kerb mark or anything, a 2mm x 1mm stone chip right on the rim which he made sure I was aware of before he started.

I used to go to the hassle of ordering from camskill and then carting my loose tyres around trying to find someplace who would fit tyres they hadn't supplied but when there's someone local who is so careful and so well priced it's completely pointless.


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry for the thread hijack  stevo this is for you buddy 










My brake light


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Camskill do high end tyres at bottom end prices.

Mine were delivered the next day and fitted at £8 a corner at my local Tyre company, saved me an absolute fortune, compared to buying them from the Tyre company.

I bought TOYO Proxes TR1's for £50.00 each where as local Tyre company charged me £75 per corner, basically got a Tyre for free if you look at it that way.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stevoraith said:


> AD tyres in Kirkcaldy mate.
> 
> Absolute top class service. They tend to beat or match other fully fitted prices if you push them (although I've found them to be cheaper than black circles without even haggling) and most importantly I think for people like us is that they take a huge amount of care with your wheels.
> 
> ...


Have used AD in the past for tyres n the service was very good.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Another shout for Camskill. Always the cheapest for Mini tyres. 

On other thing to try that a lot of folk never even consider... try a dealer for your car... since they need so many of the same type/size/make they are very often not that bad for prices. Wrth a phone call anyway :thumb:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

blackcircles.com

your 1 stop shop for cheap tyres


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

sorry not seen anyone beat camskill, plus they dont make you pay for ecologicaly disposing of your tyres - wtf is that about.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Camskill Enough said. 

Been getting them from there for years

rick


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Also look at EARS came in cheaper than Camskill with next day delivery...awesome!

LINKY


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

rowbo said:


> Sorry for the thread hijack  stevo this is for you buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it mate! :thumb:

Just remember if you do order from Camskill that it may be cheaper but you'll have the hassle of waiting in for delivery and then trying to find someplace to fit them (not easy I've found) and then adding the cost of fitting (£15 a corner seems the going rate for an 18" these days).

I have used Camskill and Blackcircles in the past and found them both to be well priced and give good service (although Blackcircles seems to be dearer these days) but if you can find a local dealer who you know will do an excellent job for more or less the same price then I'd go with the local every time :thumb:


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

tyres have gone very expensive due to the japan plants getting wiped out last year,up 50% on average


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Another shout for Camskill. Always the cheapest for Mini tyres.
> 
> On other thing to try that a lot of folk never even consider... try a dealer for your car... since they need so many of the same type/size/make they are very often not that bad for prices. Wrth a phone call anyway :thumb:


Camskill or Tyreman for me
£10 Fitted each Locally all in, and still Saved £200.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

[/QUOTE]What tyres have you got on and what sizes you after?[/QUOTE]

i've got bridgestones on at the minute, size wise they are 245/40/17Y

thanks for the responses guys, certainly got a lot of options now:thumb:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

k4ith said:


> sorry not seen anyone beat camskill, plus they dont make you pay for ecologicaly disposing of your tyres - wtf is that about.


same price on blackcircles... sites easier to use too
u have to sift through speed ratings on camskills, which makes it v tedious...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Good thread here, and help here given, thanks.


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

Hunters of Linlithgow do good prices on tyres


----------



## shawshankkid (Sep 23, 2007)

I've used mytyres since 2003.... immaculate service every single time.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Another vote for camskill. Brilliant service everytime.


----------

